# Battery



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

Another question,

I added a battery to my 21RS about a month back. Its a marine type, Deep cycle??? I noticed there is a light that stays alluminated under the refrigerater. What is that light for? after I disconnect from the Truck the same light stays on. I noticed when I checked up on my outback in storage the light was off. I'm guessing the battery is dead. Do you guys disconnect the cable on the battery during storage?

Camping whit


----------



## NYMoose (Aug 29, 2003)

The light you see under the refridgerator is the CO2 Sensor I beleive. That will always be on for safety issues dealing with gas etc. I had the same problem with my battery going dead. First I put two deep cycles in, (I had an extra from my previous Pop Up) second I installed a battery disconnect switch under the propane cover next to batteries. So when I come home and I am done inside the trailer I just reach up under cover and flip the switch and all power to the trailer is now disconnected, and I do not have to worry about lights left on etc.

Hey, It works for me!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That is indeed a detector. It's not a CO2 detector though. It's a *propane *detector. If propane gas is leaking inside your trailer the alarm will sound. It is a safety device for you, and that's why it's hooked up to the 12 volt and is always on. Propane gas is heavier than air, so it sinks to the floor, hence the detector is low to the floor.
If your trailer is in storage with the battery hooked up, it will drain the batteries down quickly. It is a constant drain. A battery disconnect switch would be just the thing you need if your trailer is not hooked up to AC current.


----------

